# Lottery



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

husband says to wife, what would you do if 
i won the lottery, il take half of it
then il leave yr,...... oh ive won a tenner
here your fiver now f*** of


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

That's very silly, but I still laughed


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------

